# ARQUITECTURA MODERNA EN EL PERU



## Mayi075 (Aug 30, 2010)

QUE OPINAN SOBRE LA ARQUITECTURA MODERNA EN EL PERU??????


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Bueno porque no hay nadie que contesta aqui... creo que seria mejor cambiar este thread en ingles no? Estamos en 'World Forums'

Don't know if it makes sense or not, discuss about the architecture in Peru?

I havent been there yet but I know that in Lima exist a nice contrast between the old architecture, then the 'uncontrolled architecture' (like a lot of neighboorhoods with big appartement blocks) and then some new modern projects...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Mayi075 said:


> QUE OPINAN SOBRE LA ARQUITECTURA MODERNA EN EL PERU??????


In my opinion, you might have written this in English.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

No contestan porque tenés que poner fotos sobre la arquitectura moderna en el Perú, obviooooooooo. 

You have to upload photos of Peruvian modern architecture!!!


----------

